# October 27th or 28th Charter



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi all,

My fiance and I have our own boat and do the inshore/nearshore fishing frequently. Her birthday is on the 27th and I'd like to tag on to an offshore charter. Neither of us has ever gone offshore, so this would be a great surprise for her. We are both a lot of fun, love having a great time, and very interested in learning the art of offshore fishing. Let me me know if anyone has 2 open spots and are willing to split costs. We prefer to leave out of freeport or galveston, but are flexible. Thanks!

James


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Still looking to add on, let me know if anyone has an opening. Thanks!


----------

